# Beef Lust



## ohbewon (Nov 25, 2013)

I bitched about getting a new CDC recently, and must correct myself. He's from The Laundry, so he's a really intense guy, and that can come across as him being a prick. But, after much scrutiny...he's alright. He has an appropriate standard for food, (SOMEtimes unreasonable) and more knowledge than I feel like I'll ever have. BUT, all that aside: new beef dish on my station: KC strip loin, blistered/glazed gnocchi, red wine shallot redux, compressed micro spinach, glazed carrots/turned turnips, and finished table-side with REAL winter 

truffled veal jus.


----------



## Nmko (Nov 25, 2013)

Gorgeous arrangement and plating design, strip looks ace :doublethumbsup:

How long has he been there now?


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you. He's been here about 2 weeks. Just for the record, we don't circulate those loins...I roast them to MR.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 25, 2013)

What restaurant are you at? Might have to stop by next time I'm home


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 25, 2013)

Bluestem
Please PM me if you do. I'd love to hook up a KKF member.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 26, 2013)

Dam, wish I knew about your place when I was there in Aug.. Would have made my dinner at the drunken fish look like Mickey D's.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks beautiful but I always get grumpy when restaurants skimp on the cheap starches. Three (3!) gnocci? Unless there were an extra bowl of gnocci coming with this, I woud grumble...

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Nov 26, 2013)

That's so you have room for dessert, Stefan!


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 26, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Looks beautiful but I always get grumpy when restaurants skimp on the cheap starches. Three (3!) gnocci? Unless there were an extra bowl of gnocci coming with this, I woud grumble...
> 
> Stefan



Ha Ha....I am with you Stefan


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 26, 2013)

Any chance on telling the shallot redux and compressed basil? I'm curious how you made those? 

Is that both the shallot red wine on the plate or different sauce?

Looks awesome


----------



## akross (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice! I lived in Kansas City for a few years working at The American. Where did the old cdc move to? Much respect to the boys at bluestem. Nice food, decent amount of covers, busy bar, and a small space.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 27, 2013)

ecchef said:


> That's so you have room for dessert, Stefan!



My current weight goal is to get under 300 pounds. As it is now, there is plenty of room for desert 

Stefan


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 28, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Looks beautiful but I always get grumpy when restaurants skimp on the cheap starches. Three (3!) gnocci? Unless there were an extra bowl of gnocci coming with this, I woud grumble...
> 
> Stefan


Lol...there wasn't another bowl. But they also have 4 other courses along with that one.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 28, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> Any chance on telling the shallot redux and compressed basil? I'm curious how you made those?
> 
> Is that both the shallot red wine on the plate or different sauce?
> 
> Looks awesome


The basil is actually micro spinach. We just put it in ice water and it gets all translucent like that. I don't have my moleskin with me, but i'll grab it when i go in friday and post after service. Its roughly a box of franz, 22 shallot, reduce hard (i usually start it when I go in at 11 and its ready by service. (5) and yeah, both sauces are the red wine/shallot.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 28, 2013)

The American is no shabby place either, sir. I've heard brilliant things. Were Michael and Debbie there? You might actually have worked with my current cdc. He worked at the American before the laundry. Andrew Longres? Joe West left to open his own place. No news on how that's going. And yes youre right. Very small space. But theyre doing a remodel soon (March) which is making the kitchen open.


akross said:


> Nice! I lived in Kansas City for a few years working at The American. Where did the old cdc move to? Much respect to the boys at bluestem. Nice food, decent amount of covers, busy bar, and a small space.


----------

